# Trout Fishing Outing??



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

In lieu of the last thread that went horribly wrong, how many of you guys would be up for a meet and greet type of fishing day on the Cllinton in Auburn Hills? I am thinking about Sunday, December 4th. I have that day off and will be down there anyways.

If there is enough interest I may even be able to round up a prize or two for a biggest fish contest.

Any takers?


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in. We had a pretty good turn out today.


----------



## crdp84 (Jul 6, 2011)

I would be down. Wouldn't get there till 9 or so though; get out of work at 8 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, there are several guys interested. Why don't we plan on meeting in the park between 9:30 and 10:00AM? From there we can spread out along the several different access points in Aurburn Hills. No point in all of us trying to cram into the park.

Perhaps we could all throw in a couple dollars and get pizza for lunch. I may have tapped out my resources for free pizza with the clean up. :lol:


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

I may be in. Which park is the meeting place?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

We can meet at the River Side Park right downtown and spread out from there. I hope to see you there Bax.


----------



## Fishing2much (Jun 29, 2011)

You guys enjoy!! I wish I could make it out there to meet you southeastern ms guys but it's a work day for me.


----------



## crdp84 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be coming from Port Huron area. Is there any easy way to avoid Hall Rd (holiday shoppers) or do I just have to bite the bullet and run the gauntlet? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

You can come across 23 mile rd to Adams I believe.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Maverick is right. 23 Mile Road will work. 

However, from Port Huron I usually take Gratiot down to 28 Mile. Take 28 Mile over to Rochester Rd. Rochester Rd to Auburn (or 21 Mile). Then into Auburn Hills. 

It's just a different route and avoids alot of the traffic along 23 Mile. Plus it is a more rural drive and I hate driving in the "city".


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

Should be able to make it see you fellas there


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Cyclebob44 (Nov 18, 2011)

With all you guys in Auburn Hills, Yates should be pretty sparse, right?


----------



## crdp84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Will all this rain blow the Clinton out for Sunday? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, currently the river is way up. The USGS gauge in Auburn Hills is showing 500cfs now when the norm is about 100cfs. It shot up this far overnight. 

We are expecting a 100% chance of a rain/snow mix today and a 90% chance of a rain/snow mix tomorrow. It looks like it will be pretty clear from then until Sunday.

Hopefully the river bounces back down by Sunday to make it fishable. I'll keep you guys posted on here if it doesn't go down to safe fishing levels by Saturday.

The rain sucks but it does bring in the steel.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

The Downstream Drift said:


> We can meet at the River Side Park right downtown and spread out from there. I hope to see you there Bax.


I may be interested in meeting up with you guys there if the water levels are good. I think I may have a better chance than in Ohio for good water levels.

I can't seem to locate this park that you're referring to.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is the link for all of the parks in Auburn Hills. 

http://www.auburnhills.org/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC={4D0EBDD0-9709-4143-9C33-F3D94B732D4E}

The city provides maps for most of the parks which show both driving directions and where the Clinton River runs through each park.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I used to fly fish a lot but got out of it over the years, mostly because I couldn't make the trips north anymore. I have often thought about trying the Clinton but never really sat down to plan a trip. Unfortunately I can't make this get together but maybe some other time. 

If someone is willing to show me the ropes I will gladly take him for a walleye fishing trip next season on my boat on the Detroit River.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, the Clinton at Auburn Hills peaked at about 600cfs last night and has dropped back down to 300cfs today. Hopefully by Sunday it will be back down to around 100cfs to make the outing worth fishing.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

202 this morning. Drive over it and it was still pretty stained up. Pending no more rain, sunday should be just fine


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

It's about a 2 hour drive for me to get there. I think I may arrive though. It's looking like the water levels are going to be good. When we meet up, can someone give me an idea of where to fish at? I've never been there and have no clue at all. I'm decent at reading water but some tips are always nice.

Are these fish runners to Lake Huron or Lake Erie? Or, do they remain in St. Clair?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm sorry Downstream, but after having my camp on the Muskegon at Newaygo and listening to the experts on how the stocking should be reduced, I can hardly understand jumping on the Clinton bandwagon. If the planting dollars are limited, one would think that they should be spent from the "bottom up?

it is somewhat close to the house and maybe I need to try it (once again), but really?

It's not just the Clinton, but Johnson's Creek, Proud Lake, Island Lake Rec, ect.

I'd rather see those plants go into lakes that may sustain a year-round fishery in some of the deepwater lakes in Oakland County

Maybe you need to show me around to see what has been done since I've fished it last (5 years ago)

Cass Lake was a prime example. We'd set up on the south end of the Park, cast some nymphs and let them drop for trout and splake. 

I just find it difficult to see planting trout in someone's backyard knowing that 95% won't make it. (or a 100%) like at Proud Lake.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to agree with you on the Proud Lake stocking. It makes no sense to me as these fish rarely make it through one season. But then again, they are not intended to. They are old hatchery fish that are most likely past prime spawning age. I would think though that the local businesses around Proud Lake would be really upset to see this "fishery" put to an end. 

Johnson Creek is another issue completely and I really hope the latest push in removing the gear regulations goes a step farther and limits any stocking done in the creek.

You mention Oakland County deepwater lakes and one comes to mind. The Fisheries Division has been stocking Maceday Lake for decades and I have yet to catch a trout in the lake. Perhaps you have? This, in my mind, is a waste of hatchery dollars.

I find it interesting though that you bring up Cass Lake when Cass is a part of the Clinton River system of lakes. It is also one of the lakes that has been noted to not be deep enough to support a bottom draw to help maintain water temps in the Clinton. I'll have to go back to the stocking reports but I don't remember trout being stocked there. It would be interesting to see that they have stocked it even though it has been deemed not deep enough to support a bottom draw.

It is important to note though that the Clinton River and Paint Creek both have a ton of public access. The Paint Creek Trail offers miles of access to the creek and from Bloomer Park downstream you can walk the banks of the Clinton almost to M-59 without walking on private property (as long as you know what side to be on). Without all of this public access the stocking in these two streams would have never been increased, no matter how much public outcry there was.

All in all I agree with building from the bottom up, however rebuilding the Clinton's fishery has to start somewhere. An annual steelhead run is a great way to bring anglers to the river and raise awareness about the need for further improvements in the river. Remember, without these steelhead we would never be talking about the temperature and flow regime issues on a fishing forum. It simply wouldn't matter without the fish.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

By the way, isn't conversation great when forum members can post their thoughts and actually have a productive conversation?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The Downstream Drift said:


> By the way, isn't conversation great when forum members can post their thoughts and actually have a productive conversation?


Maybe we can hook up one day for a drive and look at the improvements. I'll even buy lunch


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. I have some info on other projects that are in the works that I can share with you as well.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't feel like driving 2 hours so I didn't make it. It sounds like I made the right choice. Instead I went to Cleveland about 1 hour and 10 minutes away. I caught 2 steelies on the Pin and had a huge one on and it went into the log it came from. It took my float and everthing!

Maybe next time!


----------

